# 2012 bows



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

elite has one coming out in september, mathews already released the Jewel.. I think end of october is the release dates?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Early to mid November usually.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

october to november is the usally the realease months... So that way it gives your parents time to buy them :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Everyone is diff and all try and work the market... But usually late October early nov.... I only worry bout dec 1


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I wish my parents would buy my bow even for Christmas.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Off topic what do yall think the 2012 bows will be????????


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

texasbow15 said:


> Off topic what do yall think the 2012 bows will be????????


I want a hoyt carbonburner


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

haha hoyt carbonburner that would be pretty cool


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Carbon Elite Plus. Me and Jacob both want that haha.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am almost positive there will be a carbon riser target bow, just hike the two jacobs say


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am almost positive there will be a carbon riser target bow, just hike the two jacobs say


How do you know???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> How do you know???


hmm.. lets see, carbon risers= 2 years of best bow of the year, alpha elite= one of the best target bows ever made.. combine the two.. and you have.. money rolling in.. and the god of all target bows? am I on the right page?


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Do yall think i should get a 2011 bow or wait for the new 2012 bows to come out?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> hmm.. lets see, carbon risers= 2 years of best bow of the year, alpha elite= one of the best target bows ever made.. combine the two.. and you have.. money rolling in.. and the god of all target bows? am I on the right page?


Ya, thats a good explenation. If they come out with a carbon target bow I'm gonna get it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, thats a good explenation. If they come out with a carbon target bow I'm gonna get it.


They'll be like 1600 bucks man haha. I'm goona work my butt of to buy one. And they'll definitely be releasing one. I hope its a. 40 in. One too. I don't want a carbon alphaelite I want a carbon vantage elite.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> *They'll be like 1600 bucks man haha*. I'm goona work my butt of to buy one. And they'll definitely be releasing one. I hope its a. 40 in. One too. I don't want a carbon alphaelite I want a carbon vantage elite.


I can afford it now, but I wouldn't have much left for the extra's.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

personally, i don't want a carbon target bow from hoyt simply because there is no way i can afford one! haha

Keep an eye out on PSE...they have quite a lineup coming out imo. :zip:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The Carbon Matrix Plus is a carbon target bow. 36" ATA


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Carbon Matrix Plus is pretty much just a 3D bow IMO.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> The Carbon Matrix Plus is pretty much just a 3D bow IMO.


x2. It would still work well, but Its not really a target bow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

That's true.

But a carbon target bow with a lets say 38" ATA would have a really flexible riser, unless they don't use parallel limbs. Cost; $1700 easy.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

They don't use parallel limbs on Hoyt target bows anyways.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish they'd come out with the alphamaxs again


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see what Elite comes out with!!!
Ben


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't wait to see Mathews' line for this year. A MR7 Tactical would be awesome!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews flagship bows will be releases in the first week of November.
I will probably not buy a 2012 bow unless they come out with a long axle to axle bow that shoots an university of 340+ or more. And when I say they I mean mathews. 
And if not after I finish my truck I will be wanting to buy either a monster 7.0 or another monster but black and would be strictly my 3-d bow.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am not gonna get a 2012 just because of the price, I think I am gonna keep my rampage xt as a 3d bow, maybe get it dipped in white.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I only want a carbon shot through is it's has xt2000's spirals, and if it has no grips just of the riser, cable slide and no stupid stuff like silent shelf and what not... Needs to be black and needs to be in my hands ASAP.

Thats really the only game changer unless Mathews makes a monster target version.

The cm+ is a hunting bow, that's all... It's not that great either, well not over the original


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Id rather have a XT3000s. but its got to have spirals.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Well I only want a carbon shot through is it's has xt2000's spirals, and if it has no grips just of the riser, cable slide and no stupid stuff like silent shelf and what not... Needs to be black and needs to be in my hands ASAP.
> 
> Thats really the only game changer unless *Mathews makes a monster target version.*
> The cm+ is a hunting bow, that's all... It's not that great either, well not over the original


I know what you mean Jacob. I've been waiting for a 38-40 ata monster for years....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The alpha elite is good, with some tweaking and some xtr's you can make it flat out awesome... Just ask Aaron

If what I'm guessing/what I've heard is correct a shoot through 40" ata carbon bow is in the works/on the table... The reason I want one, not that it will shoot much better than the ve+ is that it's a stuffer riser and a lighter riser. To get the mass weight where I like(8.5-9lbs) I need to add lots of weight to the bars, which makes them more effective and thus creates a tighter hold pattern. 

And for price, look at 2k ish... Reason being, people will pay it


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dont tell us that bs jacob. your pretty good, so youll get it for free.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You bridge, are good


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I want a Monster that's 35" or more ata for 3-d, but it needs to shoot 340+ IBO since I want 1 pin to 30 with my fatboys so I will have to be shooting 298 fps or more for that to happen, if they make one that can do that for me at 60# 27" with my Fatboys then I will get 60# limbs, and I would prefer a 7" brace height but a 6" brace height i pretty comfortable for me. I would get a Conquest Triumph but it isnt fast enough for 3-d for it to be 1 pin to 30 yards which I def. want in a 3d bow.


N7709K said:


> Well I only want a carbon shot through is it's has xt2000's spirals, and if it has no grips just of the riser, cable slide and no stupid stuff like silent shelf and what not... Needs to be black and needs to be in my hands ASAP.
> 
> Thats really the only game changer unless Mathews makes a monster target version.
> 
> The cm+ is a hunting bow, that's all... It's not that great either, well not over the original


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wondering why you want such a fast rig when there are more accurate bows that will shoot plenty flat out to distance. The hardest part of 3d is judging, the shooting isn't that hard for the most part.

I get the one pin to 30yds is nice and all, but I'll take my vantage or my ae over a speed bow any day cause they are forgiving


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Just wondering why you want such a fast rig when there are more accurate bows that will shoot plenty flat out to distance. The hardest part of 3d is judging, the shooting isn't that hard for the most part.
> 
> I get the one pin to 30yds is nice and all, but I'll take my vantage or my ae over a speed bow any day cause they are forgiving


X2. My rig is in no way fast, but it still puts out great 3-d scores because I can judge yardage good and it is more forgiving than a bow with a 6" brace height.


----------



## Truth2rage2 (May 21, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> They don't use parallel limbs on Hoyt target bows anyways.


I maybe be wrong isn't the alpha elite a parallel limb


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends on what you consider parallel limbs. The ae ha almost the same limb angle as the am35, maybe even a little shallower
At full draw they are mostly parallel. But I will point out, that barring a select few that can still outshoot everyone with a stick and string, there aren't many indoor guys shooting them


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Depends on what you consider parallel limbs. The ae ha almost the same limb angle as the am35, maybe even a little shallower
> At full draw they are mostly parallel. But I will point out, that barring a select few that can still outshoot everyone with a stick and string, there aren't many indoor guys shooting them


You're right, most people are sticking with the Contenders or Vantages. However, Diane Watson is shooting one this year (couldn't tell you if it's by choice or because Hoyt told her to lol). But, she still shoots lights out with it, so...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I know but I take it this way, if I can get a bow that's almost as fast and just as accurate as my Monster maybe more and is longer, why go with something else.
I shoot my Monster REALLY good, noticeably better than my Z7 which means something since when I got my Z7 I shot it better than any bow I had before, and with M7 mods, and a good stabilizer like the Axion I got on it, it shoots very accurate and has barely any vibration at all and the draw doesnt wear me out.
and yes, judging distance is the most important thing in 3d second to hitting where u intend to, and the fact that I can have 1 pin to 30 yards takes most of the guesswork out of 3d shoots which most of your shots are 30 yards and in.
ya maybe if I am at the r100 and have to shoot 100 arrows in a day or 2 a smooth bow will be nice, but my Monster isnt that far away from smooth.
I would want a Conquest Triumph since I have drawn one back and they are pretty smooth, but they are a tad on the slow side for 1 pin to 30 yards, and with me shooting my Monster has bumped my 3d scores up by about 10 points on average, and even more on good days, and with a little flatter shooting bow, if I misjudge one that;s further than 30 yards, I wont shoot as far off as with a slower bow.

but that's just me, so if u can find me a bow that's smooth and with an IBO arrow at 70# can get me in the 290 fps range or more, I want it.
I would get a Hoyt and if so I;d get a Maxxis 35 or AM 35 but I kinda favor Mathews because of their beliefs and what they stand behind, and the fact that they support hundreds or actually thousands of missionaries around the world for Christianity so I have no problem giving them my money for one of their good bows. 

but I also would mind a Conquest Triumph since I have seen some sweet deals on a few for $600 and with an IBO arrow at 27" it's pushing 291 fps, and by the time I have the money for one I will have a 27.5" draw or 28" draw maybe since I'm slowly growing somewhat maybe not so that will bump me another 5fps which doesnt do much at all, and they are long ad somewhat heavy.


N7709K said:


> Just wondering why you want such a fast rig when there are more accurate bows that will shoot plenty flat out to distance. The hardest part of 3d is judging, the shooting isn't that hard for the most part.
> 
> I get the one pin to 30yds is nice and all, but I'll take my vantage or my ae over a speed bow any day cause they are forgiving


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Diane shoots one, Griv has a couple, glen does, and a few others. I know glen really likes his


Ah I see.... I've shot monsters, 5,6,7 and a couple of the new ones and they are the best bows Mathews has put out IMO. Hard wall, short valley, all they needed things to make it a real shooter. I really liked the reg 6, specially with the shallow track cams. The 7 drew hard, well harder, but it held a bit more solid and shot pretty good. Then the others were straight up hunting rigs... There are lots of bows that will shoot a 350gr arrow at 70lbs and hit 290, I think my alpha elite is coming in at like 280-85 at 27" after the new cams and tweaking and that's only 60lbs with that arrow(you'd have to ask Aaron).


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya my Monster has the shallow cams, it draws stiffer than my Z7, but it isnt bad though, I like mine because no matter what the distance, I am shooting really tight groups, I just got to pull through the shot and watch my level on those longer shots.
I think I would want a Conquest Triumph, I like that it's 37" and has a long riser and it kinda fast for such a long ata bow and with a 7" brace height, and to me the difference between a 6" brace height and a 7" brace height is not much for me to squawk about since it's only 1" more to draw back and the 'lock time' isnt much more maybe less if the bow is a good bit faster. Just if I really get into 3d which I think I would want to go not full time but to where I go to some of the big shoots, I would somewhat want something longer ata and I would prefer a Mathews Triumph since if I were offered a pro staff position, I would want it to be Mathews first, and if I was offered one from Hoyt, I'd go with that as well since I like Hoyt and I know they make excellent bows.
as far as 3d I know my Monster would do good but I now kinda want to leave it as a hunting rig that I can shoot it as is in 3d and I want a full time 3d only bow so I'm not switching out sights, arrows, and arrow rests in-between hunting season and the summer when I will shoot 3d.
and now I am barely slightly considering trading my Z7, I really dont want to since I hate trading bows and I like that my Z7 is buttery smooth and whisper quiet, and makes a great hunting bow, but I think my Monster will be with me a good bit in the treestand this year since the 1 pin to 30 is a plus when bowhunting and the fact that's it pushing a 420 grain arrow nearly 300fps makes for some serious penetration. but I think I will keep my Z7 since if one of those bows breaks or something I have another bow to hunt with.
and theres nothing wrong with 3 or more bows! 


N7709K said:


> Diane shoots one, Griv has a couple, glen does, and a few others. I know glen really likes his
> 
> 
> Ah I see.... I've shot monsters, 5,6,7 and a couple of the new ones and they are the best bows Mathews has put out IMO. Hard wall, short valley, all they needed things to make it a real shooter. I really liked the reg 6, specially with the shallow track cams. The 7 drew hard, well harder, but it held a bit more solid and shot pretty good. Then the others were straight up hunting rigs... There are lots of bows that will shoot a 350gr arrow at 70lbs and hit 290, I think my alpha elite is coming in at like 280-85 at 27" after the new cams and tweaking and that's only 60lbs with that arrow(you'd have to ask Aaron).


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya I know but I take it this way, if I can get a bow that's almost as fast and just as accurate as my Monster maybe more and is longer, why go with something else.
> I shoot my Monster REALLY good, noticeably better than my Z7 which means something since when I got my Z7 I shot it better than any bow I had before, and with M7 mods, and a good stabilizer like the Axion I got on it, it shoots very accurate and has barely any vibration at all and the draw doesnt wear me out.
> and yes, judging distance is the most important thing in 3d second to hitting where u intend to, and the fact that I can have 1 pin to 30 yards takes most of the guesswork out of 3d shoots which most of your shots are 30 yards and in.
> ya maybe if I am at the r100 and have to shoot 100 arrows in a day or 2 a smooth bow will be nice, but my Monster isnt that far away from smooth.
> ...


check out maitlands bows


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to sound like a dick, but getting picked up by a bow company as "prostaff" is no easy task and there are a ton of top voters that are unsigned. Mathews is easier to get on, I've checked into it for people and hoyts is more exclusive than the billionaires club.

A triumph will not shoot as good of scores as your monster just because it is a single can with a soft back wall. The monster keep you honest where as a triumph let's you fudge things a bit before it let's you know. Don't get me wrong the triumph has,does, and will continue to win shoots but not like many other bows on the market.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya, I know my chances of being on a pro staff are slim, but I would at least liked to get sponsored by someone, maybe a local archery shop or something.

ya that's true, and I am now not liking smooth drawing bows sort-of since the back-walls are spongy and have play in them at full draw, where my Monster is in the same spot and I guess that's part of the reason why I shoot it better.
yesterday I was shooting at 90 yards and the majority of my groups were 4" or less once I got my elevation good since I only got out to 70 on a mark for my HHA, and then I had one group that the 2 arrows were a tad more than an inch apart from eachother, so that impressed me a good bit and how my average groups were as well and especially for me just having to pick an odd spot on the target's back-drop where I would aim.
I am almost considering getting a Monster 7 or another Monster 6 strictly for 3-d and trading my Z7 for it, but like I said before, I dont like swapping bows all the time, and my Z7 makes a good hunting bow, and my Monster will definitely make a good hunting bow. I think Mathews has really got it made with their Monsters, and if they quit making them they will be making a foolish mistake.


N7709K said:


> Not to sound like a dick, but getting picked up by a bow company as "prostaff" is no easy task and there are a ton of top voters that are unsigned. Mathews is easier to get on, I've checked into it for people and hoyts is more exclusive than the billionaires club.
> 
> A triumph will not shoot as good of scores as your monster just because it is a single can with a soft back wall. The monster keep you honest where as a triumph let's you fudge things a bit before it let's you know. Don't get me wrong the triumph has,does, and will continue to win shoots but not like many other bows on the market.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

clint, how many arrows are you shooting in a group??

and getting on prostaffs is more than just shooting good... you need to be calm, and make archery look good, you can't set a bad example, i applied for a few prostaffs that haven't got back to me yet. you don't have to be the best shot to be on a prostaff, because that's not what it's about... it's about shooting nationally and at bigger shoots and PROMOTING products, that's what a prostaff position is about, not being PROFESSIONAL. being on a staff also isn't about getting discounts, because i know that there are people out there who do that, just for discounts. so think about staff positions from a different point of veiw...

always start with smaller staffs if that's what you wanna do. the bigger staffs are harder to get on if you don't have some staff positions under your belt. it's easiest to start on a shop position first.


----------



## pol700 (Jun 29, 2011)

same here. lovin mine.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> yesterday I was shooting at 90 yards and the majority of my groups were 4" or less


How do you measure your groups? do you measure it in the diamoter of all of your arrows in a circle? If so than you would be shooting with the top pros as most of them can't even shoot a 4" group at 90 yards every time.

not accusing you of lying, just really doubt that people can shoot a 4" group at 90 yards and only shoot a 194 on a 20 target 3-d course.

If you only did this once than good shooting, but if you can do this everytime you would win against most professional archers.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can shoot .218" groups at 90... But that's one arrow, the number of arrows is the biggest thing. 6 arrows in 4" is tough to do at 70 let alone 90


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah odk1.. clint said he messed up and got 2 5's, I mean a few 5's can kill anyones score, I would believe clint, n77 and a few other guys can put them at 90 in there. I dont really shoot 90 yards, but as long as your steady and have a good pin set, 90 is the new 20.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah odk1.. clint said he messed up and got 2 5's, I mean a few 5's can kill anyones score, I would believe clint, n77 and a few other guys can put them at 90 in there. I dont really shoot 90 yards, but as long as your steady and have a good pin set, 90 is the new 20.


not necessarily, the tiniest form issue can throw you off at that distance


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

4 inch groups at 90 is the standard for AT, even in the adult forum....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I will say right now, I can not shoot 4" 6 arrow groups at 90 every time I go out... Only people I know who can are reo, Jesse, cuz, Braden, and a couple others... 

To shoot tight groups at 90, everything has to be absolutely perfect every shot


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I will say right now, I can not shoot 4" 6 arrow groups at 90 every time I go out... *Only people I know who can are reo, Jesse, cuz, Braden, and a couple others...To shoot tight groups at 90, everything has to be absolutely perfect every shot*


x2.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

What a bunch of sissies. I put them in a 2 inch group on my off days at 90.  haha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

And your the one going to Poland, so you should be able to. 

Shoot em up bud


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I generally only shoot 3 arrows in a group, if I get any more then I have to re-fletch some arrows.

Oh trust me, I know, and that's what I like about that ordeal, I know I'm not the best shot out there for sure, but I do try my hardest to shoot good and to set a good example for other young archers when I am shooting, and I always remind myself when I am shooting that it's about having fun and enjoying what u are doing, if u cant have fun with it then why bother shooting. I was telling that to a kid last weekend. my dad put me in a group with one of my buddies and 3 younger kids maybe 10 to 11 years old and one of them kept on getting aggravted sinc he wasnt shooting all that well, so I told him "hey, dont worry about it, just relax and have fun, because if u aint having fun with it, then why even bother shooting" is what I said.
and I have met some of those pro shooters at some shoots like in Mississippi and they were all super nice guys.
and trust me, I aint into the discount stuff, and I find enjoymen in promoting stuff which is wierd but what I promote is what I like and what I shoot.


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> clint, how many arrows are you shooting in a group??
> 
> and getting on prostaffs is more than just shooting good... you need to be calm, and make archery look good, you can't set a bad example, i applied for a few prostaffs that haven't got back to me yet. you don't have to be the best shot to be on a prostaff, because that's not what it's about... it's about shooting nationally and at bigger shoots and PROMOTING products, that's what a prostaff position is about, not being PROFESSIONAL. being on a staff also isn't about getting discounts, because i know that there are people out there who do that, just for discounts. so think about staff positions from a different point of veiw...
> 
> always start with smaller staffs if that's what you wanna do. the bigger staffs are harder to get on if you don't have some staff positions under your belt. it's easiest to start on a shop position first.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

no I dont shoot 4" groups at 90 yards all the time, but on good days I can and that's was me just shooting with a friend, and I only shoot 2-3 arrows at a time, and that day was only 2 arrows since 8 of my other arrows all need re-fletched since I have been lazy with not fletching them when they need it.

and yes I may have shot a 194 and that's all but that's un-marked of course and then shooting under pressure which I used to never be able to do. shootign 3-d is different than shooting in your back yard at 20, 30, 40 50 yards and what not, and I didnt shoot a 4" group on my first 2 arrows, maybe an 8" group, but once I got to where I knew how high to compensate I was most of the time within 4-5" on the other arrow, but not every time.
and if I hadnt dropped 2 5's on that 3-d shoot from misjudging, I would have had more like a 206-210 or somewhere around there.


outdoorkid1 said:


> How do you measure your groups? do you measure it in the diamoter of all of your arrows in a circle? If so than you would be shooting with the top pros as most of them can't even shoot a 4" group at 90 yards every time.
> 
> not accusing you of lying, just really doubt that people can shoot a 4" group at 90 yards and only shoot a 194 on a 20 target 3-d course.
> 
> If you only did this once than good shooting, but if you can do this everytime you would win against most professional archers.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You probably said in the thread about it, but was it a long or short course and what was long shot?

Two arrows is kinda hard to get a feel for groups with because usually you can make the same shot twice. I know personally I can have the first 4 arrows in a softball, the next one will be a little out, an the last one will be dfc with the others. But if I shoot 3 arrows they can be in a baseball.... And that's on a good day


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i don't care how tight my groups are at 90 yards, i don't shoot it enough to worry, i can shoot my pse better at the far distance better than the elite, because it's setup for field. all i know is i put two arrows in a row in a little 4in white circle at 77 yards with it for a novelty shoot.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

most shots were 30 yards and in, but we had 2 or 4 of them that were 35-40 yards and on the 2 I misjudged them and I shot low.

ya I would shoot 3 arrows but I need to fletch some more arrows, I fletched 4 arrows last night for a 3-d shoot we had today, it was an odd shoot, it was if u were a 10 or better it was a 10 and if u were out of the 10 it was a 5, and that was it and I didnt do so well, we didnt get to warm up or nothing and our warm up shots were on the targets, I only shot a 175 out of 200 and that was dissapointing but I was also tired today from helping my grandparents pack all day yesterday and what not and I didnt get much sleep last night but oh well.

and I may be considering getting a Monster 7 here in not too much longer, my dad said if I wanted to get a M7 he would buy my Z7 from me for him to add to his collection and then I could get me a M7 for 3-d. the way I see it comparing my M6.7 to my Z7 is this.
I shoot my Monster better than my Z7 and it's noticeable any day of the week, and it's nearly 30fps faster than it, and yes my Z7 is very smooth the smoothest bow I've ever shot but with M7 mods and a good balancing stab. that has some dampeners in it like the one I got and some monkey tails on it, it is not quite as quiet as my Z7 but still pretty quiet and has barely any vibration and draws smooth enough yet still has a solid backwall and is forgiving enough for a youngster like me.
so why not, I dont like getting rid of bows and honestly it would be going to my dad so I'm not completely parting with it and if I want it back I can buy it back from him if I want to.


N7709K said:


> You probably said in the thread about it, but was it a long or short course and what was long shot?
> 
> Two arrows is kinda hard to get a feel for groups with because usually you can make the same shot twice. I know personally I can have the first 4 arrows in a softball, the next one will be a little out, an the last one will be dfc with the others. But if I shoot 3 arrows they can be in a baseball.... And that's on a good day


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

Yep! that would be perfect....I have the Burner and Carbon Matrix now....when I feel weak (physically) I shoot the Carbon....when I have the "need for speed" I shoot the Burner.


outdoorkid1 said:


> I want a hoyt carbonburner


----------

